

Separating from the Flock - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/post/48863115964/separating-from-the-flock

======
hacliff
I'm a big fan of embedly and will continue to use them, this is a bit
aggravating though. I think it's important to lay the blame with the party
responsible here - twitter; for their increasingly developer hostile attitude.

Why the hell does it matter to them how I acquire the embed code? I'm still
using the same damn code, all this does is make my life harder.

------
bangpound
Twitter cannot call this oEmbed. Their API documentation is lying.

